# Baby Girl........



## Guest (Jun 14, 2014)

Could Baby Girl be filling up with eggs? I plan on fasting her for a week or two to make sure, but wanted to get some advice. I don't have any frozen veggies. I have to look and see if I have veggies in cans, I think I might. Otherwise fasting her is all that I can do. I really don't want to lose her. If she is filling with eggs, then I need to get a male so they can get fertilized. I am not getting my hopes up though.


----------

